# Anyone changed steam tip on DTP?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just wondered if anyone had upgraded or changed the steam wand tip on a duo temp pro from one to more than one hole? I just wondered if there was a way to make the whirlpool easier rather than having to tweak jug position constantly to maintain it.

Or perhaps without the power of bigger machines there's no point changing the tip, just wondered.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I've always found the steam wand on my DTP performs really well, I never have to try hard to get the whirlpool effect.


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Kyle T said:


> I've always found the steam wand on my DTP performs really well, I never have to try hard to get the whirlpool effect.


Same here...


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

Same here too; directed towards a bottom corner of the jug, it's whirlpool-tastic. Couldn't be a blockage or any such, could it?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Agreed with the others, mine performs fine. Just out of interest what milk pitcher are you using? And how much milk are you using? Are you filling the pitcher to just under the spout?


----------

